# Vet Suspended for Choking/Punching Animals



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

10 Months is all he gets for "Professional Misconduct" which can be reduced to 4 months if he goes for training. 


Employees speak out after vet handed 10-month suspension for choking, punching animals | CTV Toronto News


There is an additional 3mins of footage at the end of the news cast (also 3mins)...
Props to the staff who secretly videotaped him!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

That is disgusting and horrifying. It made me tear up. And that's why I monitor all interactions with my pets.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

His license should be pulled and maybe the people should make sure that happens.


----------



## PAGal (Sep 10, 2015)

"Improper training for animal restraint" excuse me but thats a line of crap. I don't know who in their right mind would continue taking their animals to him after his suspension is over, his license should be taken away. Coming from someone like myself, who is on the path to becoming a veterinarian, I could never imagine why you would want to be in this profession if you despised animals enough to treat them like that.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm not one prone to act out violently. But had this guy handled one of my dogs in that fashion. I think he would have a surprise visitor waiting for him out by his car one day.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

What bothers me is that the staff took 3 years to collect evidence and get up the nerve to blow the whistle on this creep. That is a lot of misery for animal patients to endure.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

There is a vet in mid michigan that should have his/her license taken away. 

A number of years ago I wanted to be there when they anesthetized my 2 year old wl GSD, a very hard dog, because I knew there was the great possibility that he may bite someone if I wasn't there. Nope, the tech said that they don't allow that (I always did with all my dogs, and still do with my dogs today). Against my better judgement, and because someone I worked with had recommended this vet, I let them go ahead. The next day when the effects of the anesthesia had worn off, I noticed something and alarm bells went off. I had trained enough horses for other people to recognize a head-shy animal, and I certainly knew the reason for it. It's the first time I had seen one of my dogs be suddenly very head-shy. I never went to that vet again, but of course, I could never prove anything. A couple years later I encountered a former employee of that vet, and she confirmed what I had suspected. That vet routinely beats dogs that don't act exactly perfect. This is why the former employee left the practice. I just wish the people working there had enough courage to report this local vet, who is still in practice.

Susan


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

It's disgusting. I'm horrified that the OVC didn't take away his license.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

This vet knew what he was doing. Torturing animals. I can't fathom why he was sentenced as he was. It is lunacy to think that he just did not know how to restrain animals. What restraint did that cat need.

Sick people who get pleasure like this seek out professions that give them the opportunities. So shame on those who passed the sentence for not seeing the video clearly.and also, there had to have been other vets in that practice. Where are they, why aren't they speaking out.

It was hard watching, I can't imagine how the techs have been and are dealing with this. Nothing would come of complaints plus he did catch a tech taping him so he was probably careful with his actions a lot of the time.imo.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

There was one vet I did not trust with Midnite. Everything about the way he acted made me wonder. Midnite was not left alone with him and the vet techs removed Midnites muzzle once they got him to trim his nails. By the way they spoke I confirmed in my mind this guy should not be a vet. The scary part is that he was a vet at the shelter. 

I also worked with a vet that I caught doing something they shouldn't have been doing and they tried to make my life miserable. They later left the practice, but they aren't a vet I would want my dog around.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

The local branch of the Ontario Humane Society is now opening an investigation. They have police powers and can lay criminal charges. Hope this happens. News Talk 610 CKTB :: UPDATE: Investigation underway into St. Catharines Vet caught on camera :: News - Article


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Quinnsmom said:


> What bothers me is that the staff took 3 years to collect evidence and get up the nerve to blow the whistle on this creep. That is a lot of misery for animal patients to endure.


A lot of info is being lost. I "know" one of the girls who turned him in. This was an over 3 year process of them working with the authorities and gathering evidence. They have been working with authorities for a long time before they had enough for LE to act.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I would expect there to be some cases from owners of those pets too trying to hold him civilly liable, if local law allows. I am pretty sure some of those animals likely have life-long spinal injuries as a result of that treatment.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Quinnsmom said:


> The local branch of the Ontario Humane Society is now opening an investigation. They have police powers and can lay criminal charges. Hope this happens. News Talk 610 CKTB :: UPDATE: Investigation underway into St. Catharines Vet caught on camera :: News - Article



From this link...Thanks for the additional info Quinnsmom!:smile2: Lets hope he overrides the CVO


Kevin Strooband, Executive Director of the LCHS and President of Niagara Region Animal Services confirmed with CKTB that he has spoken to the Colleges of Veterinarians of Ontario and requested information on Dr. Mahavir Rekhi.
The move comes after videos surfaced from former employees showing the owner of the clinic, Dr. Mahavir Rekhi, being abusive with animals in his care.
He's pled guilty to charges and was suspended for 10 months, *but it can be reduced if he takes 2 and a half days of additional classroom training.*
His lawyer has confirmed to CTV news *he will take the training*, thus able to resume practicing in December.
*Strooband is an inspector under the OSPCA Act, which means he has police powers in cases where animals are concerned.*
He hopes he can do his own investigation, with the information he receives from the CVO, that may take him to talk to witnesses, pet owners, etc. to determine if there was an infraction under the criminal code.
If so, the next step would take him to the crown attorney determine if charges can be laid.
Strooband also stressed to St. Catharines residents that the St. Catharines Pet Hospital is completely separate from Skyway Animal Hospital.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

"Additional classroom training" and for the fact that man is able to practice again. I can't figure out which is more gut twisting. Is good this has media attention. I can't imagine being an owner and watching my pet get tortured on the news. I'm sure much permanent trauma and damage were inflicted in many cases. What a sick man who knows what else he is capable of.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I lived in St Catharines as a kid and this was the animal hospital we went to-luckily this vet was not there then-I watched the video and it was terrible-it is also sad that the veterinary college thinks that a four month training will address this-he should not be a vet


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

holland said:


> I lived in St Catharines as a kid and this was the animal hospital we went to-luckily this vet was not there then-I watched the video and it was terrible-it is also sad that the veterinary college thinks that a four month training will address this-he should not be a vet



The training I have read is 2.5 days, also read 3 - 1/2 day (only) courses to reduce his 10 month suspension to 4 months...THIS DOES NOT make this man a professional that should work with animals. There are several petitions started to revoke his license. But the OCV (I read) has only done this 4 times ever. 
They are fining him $10,000 (to their benefit is my guess)....Not sure if there is are petitions to the OSPCA to criminally charge him with animal cruelty...if he is charged he could face up to 5 yrs in prison...


The college fined Rekhi $10,000 and suspended his licence for 10 months. If he agrees to participate in *three half-day training sessions,* the suspension will be reduced to four months. He could be back to work as early as December.
The notion that the man caught beating those animals was four months and three half-day training sessions away from being fit to resume his practice is absurd on its face. *Anyone guilty of the acts his staffers recorded him committing has irrevocably squandered the trust the province bestows with a veterinary licence.*
In one video, Rekhi is seen battering a dog’s face with metal nail clippers. In another, he picks up a cat under anesthetic and swings its limp body into a cupboard. In a third, *he grabs a chihuahua by the throat, choking it and slamming it against the examination table until it defecates.*
*https://www.thestar.com/opinion/edi...terinarian-should-lose-licence-editorial.html*


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What a jerk. 

More and more we are seeing child-care workers and vets getting prosecuted for stuff like this. My sister wouldn't put her girls in day-care until they were able to talk. But dogs can't talk. And these day-care workers do not believe that the children can communicate effectively enough and be believed. It is disgusting for the kids/critters, sure, but also because it makes the rest of us trust less.

When the vets want to take your dog in the back room to draw blood or whatever, usually it is because dogs are often easier to handle without their silly owner right there cringing and sending fear pheromones all over the place. But when you see crap like this, you want to be right there.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

GatorBytes said:


> The training I have read is 2.5 days, also read 3 - 1/2 day (only) courses to reduce his 10 month suspension to 4 months...THIS DOES NOT make this man a professional that should work with animals. There are several petitions started to revoke his license. But the OCV (I read) has only done this 4 times ever.
> They are fining him $10,000 (to their benefit is my guess)....Not sure if there is are petitions to the OSPCA to criminally charge him with animal cruelty...if he is charged he could face up to 5 yrs in prison...
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to know what they are thinking to reach this decision-training is not going to change him-saw him with the cat-it was horrific and those dogs were little-the vet tech said the dogs would pee when they saw him


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm a few days behind on this, but I thought animal abuse was now a felony?


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Very difficult to watch. The problem is a lack of empathy rather than education, good luck teaching him that.


----------



## CrystalJ (Jul 9, 2016)

I just don't understand how the staff members didn't stop him in the moment. At numerous points staff members are holding the animals as he abuses them. I know that people eventually can forward but in my opinion the ones holding the animals should be at the very least fined and forced to attend training. Just disgusting.


----------



## john21wall (May 31, 2016)

nice when you can police yourself he should be in jail Dee you are correct


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Wow, years ago I got a really bad feeling about a teenage babysitter for my toddler son. At the time I thought I was crazy but I still never hired him again. Seeing that video I am so glad I followed my gut and shudder to think of the possibilities if I had not. I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt but after seeing that video I will always go with my instinct when the health and wellbeing of a family member is involved.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Some years ago, I read a book written by an FBI profiler, a very frightening book by the way. It said that what we call instinct is usually made up of lots of little clues that our subconscious mind is taking in and processing, little things that we are not even aware of. His premise: Paying attention to your instincts may someday your life.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

*OSPCA - Vet offically criminally CHARGED!!! 16 counts*

St. Catharines vet seen choking animals on video charged with animal cruelty | CTV Toronto News


Rekhi is now facing eight counts of causing unnecessary pain or suffering to an animal and eight counts of failing to provide suitable and adequate care for an animal under the Criminal Code of Canada.
“A great deal of information was brought forth during this investigation,” OSPCA regional inspector Carol VanderHeide wrote in a statement.
“The investigations team thoroughly examined all relevant evidence, which allowed us to proceed with the 16 charges against the accused.”


YES!!!!


----------



## Raisedbyshepherds (Mar 30, 2017)

I dont even have words for what I'm feeling after reading this thread. The poor Chihuahua.....defecated itself...
I dont think I could contain my rage if witnessed any of this stuff first hand. I believe I'd have to make him suffer and happily take my jail time.......scumbag


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Raisedbyshepherds said:


> I dont even have words for what I'm feeling after reading this thread. The poor Chihuahua.....defecated itself...
> I dont think I could contain my rage if witnessed any of this stuff first hand. I believe I'd have to make him suffer and happily take my jail time.......scumbag


 
He could be facing five yrs jail time. Nor sure if that's per charge - doubt it. 
He took the 3 1/2 day courses to reduce his suspension from 10 months to 4 months. He was back to work in his practice in Feb/17.


----------



## Raisedbyshepherds (Mar 30, 2017)

Just....wow. Faith in humanity just fell a few notches


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I can't believe anyone would knowingly take their pet to him...I also really wonder if the statement that veterinary practice is different in India is accurate


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

This is my home town and this vet's office isn't far from where I live/shop. Since this new broke every time I've driven by I haven't seen any cars in the lot. I'm pretty sure no one in this city deals with this him anymore. We have a dozen vet clinics in this city so I can't imagine who would still go to this place. Even the building itself has always looked sketchy and I would have never walked into that place with one of my pets. Last I walked by his place someone had thrown a lot of eggs at the windows.


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

That's absolutely horrific. I've never had a bad experience with a vet before personally, but short of surgical procedures where I can't, I always monitor interaction with my pets. Even friends and family, the only person that's ever completely alone with them is me. I won't even board them. Have had a bad experience with THAT before many years ago.


----------

